# Was läuft im Hintergrund?



## Tilo (27 August 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen, als unwissender User des Computers und Internet (dort nicht mehr so unwissend...  ) habe ich eine Frage. Leider sah sich bisher niemand im Stande, mir diese zu beantworten. 
Mit dem "Affengriff" erhalte ich Zugriff auf ein Menü, in welchem ich sehen kann, was alles so im Hintegrund läuft. Nur sagen mir 99% der dort gezeigten Abkürzungen nichts oder nicht sehr viel. Osa,Cgmenu etc. sind böhmische Dörfer für mich. Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, diese Abkürzungen ins "Normal Deutsch" zu übersetzen? Also so,daß auch meine Oma vertehen würde um was es sich handelt.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Mühe. 
 :holy:


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2002)

Da gibts leider nichts. Das, was Du dort siehst, ist nämlich stark von Deinem System abhängig, je nachdem was dort läuft.
Ein Tip ist, auf der Festplatte nach Dateien zu suchen, die so heißen wie das, was Du dort lesen kannst. Damit wirst Du die meisten schon eingrenzen können.
Den Rest kannst Du ja mal hier fragen oder googlen.


----------



## technofreak (27 August 2002)

Das wär schön: Eine Tabelle der Prozesse mit den Namen der dazugehörigen 

Programme !  

Als ich Software Support gemacht habe, hätte ich sonst was dafür gegeben das zu wissen um rauszukriegen,
 welche Programme sich gegenseitig in die Beine beißen! 

Nur mal so als Beispiel Osa ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann Outlook ! 

Ein Tip für die Zukunft , installier Windows2000 , da werden zumindest die Anwendungsprozesse im Klartext gelistet. 

Eine Methode wenigsten eine Teil rauszukriegen ist , Task abzuschießen und zu sehen was dann nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Tilo (27 August 2002)

Wie gesagt, Danke für eure Mühe. Werd ich also dumm sterben. Naja was solls. Hintergrund der ganzen Angelegenheit ist, das ich in diesem "Spezialmenü" eine ellenlange Liste hab und mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen nix anzufangen weiß. Und das nervt mich mächtig. :evil: 
Einiges kann ich mir ganz gut zusammenreimen, anderes wiederum sind "bömische Dörfer" für mich. Gibt ´s denn nich irgendwo ein Verzeichniss oder eine Tabelle mit den ganzen Abkürzungen oder zumindest einem Teil davon? Das www ist doch von allerlei nützlichen und Seiten, die die Menschheit nicht braucht, da muß es doch irgendwo auch zu diesem Thema eine Site geben...! :evil: 
Werd mich mal weiter umhören und umsehen - auch im www. Nur hab ich da keine Ahnung welche Suchmaschine ich da bevorzugen soll bzw. was als Suchbegriff eingeben. Könnte mir da wenigstens jemand einen Tip geben? DANKE


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2002)

Such mal da:
http://groups.google.com/advanced_group_search?hl=de

Achte aber darauf, die Suche möglichst weit einzugrenzen.


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Mein Computer oder der "Gegner" lassen mich keine Suchbegriffe eintippen - obwohl ichs 4! mal probiert hab... (oder bin ich einfach nur zu doof zu???)
Und nun????? Probier ichs halt mal auf gut Glück -schaun wer mal, was rauskommt bei....  :lol:


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Ein Tip für die Zukunft , installier Windows2000 , da werden zumindest die Anwendungsprozesse im Klartext gelistet. 

Danke für diesen Tip, aber ich bin froh das Win ME jetzt störungsfrei läuft. Zumindest zu 95 % der Zeit. Nochmal so´n Tanz und Win 2000 installieren- Nein Danke, kein Bedarf. Außerdem vertragen sich (zumindest bei mir) Office 97 und Win 2000 nicht miteinander.
Jaja, ich weiß, ich sollte umsteigen auf Office 2000 - aber das ist ja nun nich gerade billig- gelle. Und wenn man so ganz nebenbei auch noch sowas wie Familie hat, ist das im Budget im Moment nich drin. naja kommt auch noch irgendwann mal der Weihnachtsmann... :lol: 
Trotzdem Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Devilfrank (29 August 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär schön: Eine Tabelle der Prozesse mit den Namen der dazugehörigen
> 
> Programme !



Zumindest hier schon mal der Überblick, was es in Windows so alles gibt.
http://www.easydesksoftware.com/winlist.htm

Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (29 August 2002)

Das ist doch zumindest für den Anfang mal was. Hast Du evtl. einen Tip welche Suchmaschine ich benutzen könnte um weitere Infos zubkommen? pkjobs,Ocraware etc. sind da auf dieser Site nich mit erwähnt und somit nach wie vor "böhmische Dörfer" für mich. Compuserv evtl.?


----------



## Devilfrank (29 August 2002)

@Tilo:
Wenn ich derartiges suche, dann schau ich in die GlasGOOGLE

Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (13 September 2002)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung bisher. Ich bin fündig geworden.
Zumindest was die gebräuchlichsten Abkürzungen angeht.
Nune muß ich wenigstens nich dumm sterben  :lol:


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Oktober 2002)

Hi,

zwar ist der Thread schon ziemlich alt, ich habe aber auf der Suche im Web folgende Website gefunden:

http://www.reger24.de/

Die Page bietet einen mehr als guten Überblick über Prozesse im Taskmanager inkl. Erklärung usw.


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

warum kommst du jetzt erst mit der URL! Mann, was hätte die mir die Arbeit erleichtert,
als ich noch Softwaresupport für u.A Caere gemacht hab und immer verzweifelt nach
 den Kollisionen mit anderen Programmen gesucht habe  

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Oktober 2002)

Tja, wie das so ist im Leben: Immer wenn man was braucht, dann findet man´s nicht. Aber dann, wie der Zufall es will, stolpert man drüber


----------

